# expanion woes



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

with the recent expansion by acquisition of the Couloir RR I've suddenly become concerned with the hoisting ability of my largest crane.
















The foreman has not been impressed with my progress thus far.








Something will need to be done.
Finding a replacement boom has proven more difficult than I had anticipated.

Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where are the pieces?
JB weld that sucker back together.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> Where are the pieces?
> JB weld that sucker back together.


Didn't get the pieces, else I would. I'm guessing it was an estate find, flipped on e-bay, into my possession.

Given enough time and clearing the work bench I may just fabricate a facsimile. But would prefer replacement - I've enough to do without this.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Those booms are hard to come by. I tried to no avail.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You really should post the car number when you ask questions like this.

Look for a junker?

Look here, is this your crane? :dunno:

Says the car needs work, looks like the boom is OK?
There is a boom for you?
Don't know because your crane number is kept top secret, especially for a Lionel guy who doesn't fool around with Flyer stuff to recognize it.

Details Details! 

This one looks like a different base?
But maybe the booms were used on different models? And the boom is off sitting there waiting for you, saves you the work.
Check it out, (if you want) So far it is cheap enough.:smokin: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ame...372152?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item41842c5538


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not so sure even JB Weld will hold that together if you could gather all the pieces....best bet is a replacement from a junker. Not sure which one this is without a car number, but think Doug Peck might have some repro booms. He might even have a junker for what you need....just email him.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I'm not so sure even JB Weld will hold that together if you could gather all the pieces....best bet is a replacement from a junker. Not sure which one this is without a car number, but think Doug Peck might have some repro booms. He might even have a junker for what you need....just email him.


That was the first place I looked actually...didn't find anything resembling a reproduction boom. Didn't think about asking for a junker.

Ed, I'd been watching that one.

FTR the car # is 644. I hadn't mentioned the specific car because I wasn't interested in _that _boom. Any boom from a brownhoist would do.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

obgjfioyo, ians if you saw it.

w.e, wayta?
y00....bm&y s/b bidding. bykt? bicbw?

brbn2gbr
ianars yk?



byeas,
bbsts....bbt
g9


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> obgjfioyo, ians if you saw it.
> 
> w.e, wayta?
> y00....bm&y s/b bidding. bykt? bicbw?
> ...


Looks like your cat has your password again Ed. or you hit the catnip. hard.

FTR=for the record. cat speak=gibberish.

Also, looks like someone's bidding. perhaps they'll part it out in a week or two.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Isn't the boom from a red cab 644 green?? I could be mistaken.. I have many 644's and 944's, and they're all black. The boom from a 5 digit car is different, in that it has the boom name in large letters, while the 644 has small letters.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> obgjfioyo, ians if you saw it.
> 
> w.e, wayta?
> y00....bm&y s/b bidding. bykt? bicbw?
> ...


obgjfioyo = old but good job finding it on your own ians = I am Not Sure / if you saw it.

w.e = Whatever wayta = what are you talking about?

y00 = You..... bm&y = between you and me s/b = should be /bidding. bykt = But you knew that, bicbw = but I could be wrong?

brbn2gbr = Be right back, I need to go to the bathroom.
ianars = I am not a rocket scientist yk = you kidding?

byeas, = good-bye
bbsts, = be back some time soon....bbt = be back tomorrow
g9 = goodnight.





So the whole thing read,

Old but good job finding it on your own, I am Not Sure if you saw it.
Whatever , what are you talking about?
You..... between you and me, should be bidding. But you knew that, but I could be wrong?


Be right back, I need to go to the bathroom.
I am not a rocket scientist , you kidding?

Good-bye,
Be back some time soon....be back tomorrow.
Goodnight.


(cat speak)
I thought you knew how to read all of that gibberish? 

That came from my official new online dictionary. 
I worded it as best I could using their initials. :laugh:

The price is still $3.50 2 hrs to go.
That one would work right? 
Are you a purist and have to have the exact one that came off it?

I would wait till the last second and bid what you are comfortable with, what is it worth to you? I wouldn't want to loose so at the last second I would throw in a high bid.
And if the other bidder is higher so be it, back to the searching. :smokin:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> Any boom from a brownhoist would do.





big ed said:


> Are you a purist and have to have the exact one that came off it?


See above.

I figured it was you who bid Ed. 



flyernut said:


> Isn't the boom from a red cab 644 green??


The bit I have is green - and I'd likely paint the replacement to be similar if I don't find a green one.

My only hesitation in bidding on the complete car is it's a complete car. I haven't a need for the rest, and it creates the same issue I have now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

1 hr 32 mins left.

And the price has been holding steady at $3.50.

I am not bidding.

It is cheap enough that you can throw the other parts away!
Though I would keep it for parts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Times a ticking, 26 mins left holding steady at $3.50.
Tick, tick, tick.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, unless that was you bidding, someone stole it for $3.50. 
Just under $10 bucks with shipping, not a bad deal at all. :smokin:


----------

